
We built the FusionAuth brew Formula (with 50% more code) - tyduptyler13
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2019/04/18/building-fusionauth-homebrew-formula
======
robotdan
Nice writeup. Brew is fantastic on macOS, do you have something similar on
Windows?

